# que haceis para ahorrar? Yo es que lo veo imposible



## StartingOver (27 Abr 2015)

Se habla de tener un colchon, de ir acumulando un dinero para los imprevistos y para la entrada de la casa para cuando estas sean por fin asequibles, etc. Pero como ahorrar con lo bajos que estan los salarios y lo caro que esta todo? Porque si, ahorrar se puede ahorrar, pero ahorrando unos pocos cientos de euros al mes, que yo creo que es lo maximo que la clase obrerar puede ahorrar, y aun a costa de muchas privaciones, pues no vas a ningun lado, porque ese dinero no se acumula, pasaran decadas y aun no tendras nada de nada.

Es mas, todo el mundo que conozco que presume de ahorros, si les preguntas bien y son sinceros al final te revelan que heredason un dinerillo de sus tias, abuelos o padres. Aqui ahorrar ahorrar lo hicieron los mayores y nosotros, el que tenga suerte, nos caera algo. Pero nosotros, ahorrar lo que es ahorrar, amigos mios, muy poquito.

Y mira que conozco ratas, gente que reniega del gasto y creen que estan ahorrando, pero no se les acumula el dinero, porque sus salarios son de miseria y la inflacion se los devora.

saludos


----------



## mpbk (27 Abr 2015)

ignorado estás

trollaco

tu no eras rico en usa?


----------



## oreka (27 Abr 2015)

Hay que ahorrar en epoca de vacas gordas para cuando lleguen las vacas flacas. Hay mucho manirroto que da igual lo que cobren, nunca van a ahorrar.


----------



## cabronetti (27 Abr 2015)

vivir de alquiler .. si algún día vas a heredar es una chorrada cipotecarse .
dejar de fumar , en mi caso dos paquetes de malporros diarios . 
con el dinero que me ahorro desde hace dos años que lo deje me pego unas vacaciones que pa que . semana santa unos 8 días , verano entre 30 y 45 días en invierno hago temporada de esquí .
ayudo a mi familia en lo que puedo cuando van jodidos en dos años 5000 euros .
pero que cojones son mis hermanos y me duele verlos jodidos .
no suelo frecuentar bares salvo en casos excepcionales , ósea cuando estoy de vacaciones o algún fin de semana .
practico aficiones en las cuales en ocasiones gano dinerito ....puedo sacar entre 1000 y 1500 anuales .
no tengo grandes ahorros, pero en calidad de vida y felicidad te garantizo que pocos me ganan .


----------



## avioneti (27 Abr 2015)

Se ahorra ganando mas, quien gane 426 e por mucho libro americano que lea y le diga que destine un 10% y lo meta a interes compuesto...va seguir siendo pobre.

Hay que buscar mas fuentes de ingresos, no solo el trabajo habitual, chollos, inversiones, mininegocios, etc.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (27 Abr 2015)

Me saco un buen sobresueldo con la estafa bancaria on-line, el carding y el pishing.

Un saludo a la Guardia Civil.


----------



## Wired (27 Abr 2015)

StartingOver dijo:


> Se habla de tener un colchon, de ir acumulando un dinero para los imprevistos y para la entrada de la casa para cuando estas sean por fin asequibles, etc. Pero como ahorrar con lo bajos que estan los salarios y lo caro que esta todo? Porque si, ahorrar se puede ahorrar, pero ahorrando unos pocos cientos de euros al mes, que yo creo que es lo maximo que la clase obrerar puede ahorrar, y aun a costa de muchas privaciones, pues no vas a ningun lado, porque ese dinero no se acumula, pasaran decadas y aun no tendras nada de nada.
> 
> Es mas, todo el mundo que conozco que presume de ahorros, si les preguntas bien y son sinceros al final te revelan que heredason un dinerillo de sus tias, abuelos o padres. Aqui ahorrar ahorrar lo hicieron los mayores y nosotros, el que tenga suerte, nos caera algo. Pero nosotros, ahorrar lo que es ahorrar, amigos mios, muy poquito.
> 
> ...




Para ahorrar necesitas tener un sueldo de al menos 2.000 euros mensuales, vivir en pareja y no tener muchos gastos ni vicios caros.

El problema esta en ganar, por ejemplo 1.200 euros, y pagar 600 entre alquiler y gastos, tener coche y usarlo a diario, y no privarse de nada (tabaco, contrato móvil, tablet, Imagenio...?.


----------



## Que viene (27 Abr 2015)

Pregúntaselo a tus "amigos" imaginarios.


----------



## pamplinero (27 Abr 2015)

Para ahorrar dinero, primero hay que ganarlo. Si se de un caso de esos, os lo dire.


----------



## satu (27 Abr 2015)

No gastando y buscando siempre ganar mas


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (28 Abr 2015)

El que folla pagando termina ahorrando.































O eso dicen.


----------



## JM-PA (28 Abr 2015)

Wired dijo:


> Para ahorrar necesitas tener un sueldo de al menos 2.000 euros mensuales, vivir en pareja y no tener muchos gastos ni vicios caros.
> 
> El problema esta en ganar, por ejemplo 1.200 euros, y pagar 600 entre alquiler y gastos, tener coche y usarlo a diario, y no privarse de nada (tabaco, contrato móvil, tablet, Imagenio...?.




Lo de vivir en pareja es un factor importantísimo para el ahorro.

Aunque creo que ganando 1500 se puede ahorrar 250 euros al mes solo con las siguientes medidas:

1. Vivir en pareja (trabajando ella también)
2. No tener coche
3. Vivir cerca del trabajo e ir andando (aunque pagues un poquito más de alquiler, también vale moto)
4. Comer en casa habitualmente (permiténdote excepciones pero con ese hábito)
5. Fines de semana: Comer fuera solo un día, copas en casa y luego unas cervezas por ahí
6. Vacaciones sencillas 


Requiere mucha filosofía, no es nada sencillo ganar 1.500 y ahorrar. 

Sobretodo hay que mentalizarse de que renuncias a parte de lo que te gustaría ahora a cambio de un objetivo que consideras más importante. Hay que tener muy claro cuál es ese objetivo personal (comprar coche, casarte, vivir en una casa mejor, hijos...) e ilusionarse con perseguirlo.


----------



## AndyKaufman (28 Abr 2015)

Todo depende de a qué llames ahorrar... para algunos es poder disponer de 100€ al mes para invertir y para otros es 1000€. Lo primero está al alcance de casi todo el mundo y lo segundo no tanto.


----------



## Mono Artico (28 Abr 2015)

Cambia las aficiones negativas como fumar, frecuentar los bares o comprar lotería por otras positivas como aprender a invertir y cómo funcionan los negocios. Poco a poco tu forma de pensar cambiará y encontrarás la manera de ahorrar y rentabilizar esos ahorros para que no te coma la inflación.


----------



## eloy_85 (28 Abr 2015)

JM-PA dijo:


> Lo de vivir en pareja es un factor importantísimo para el ahorro.
> 
> Aunque creo que ganando 1500 se puede ahorrar 250 euros al mes solo con las siguientes medidas:
> 
> ...



en pareja ganando 3000 entre los 2 se puede ahorrar 1000 y tener hipoteca 2 coches internet, seguros varios, 2 vacaciones/ año, ropa normal, dispositivos tecnológicos actuales, escapadas habituales y lo mas importante comida decente
sin tener hijos, mascotas ni gastar mucho en tabaco/alcohol/drogas


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Abr 2015)

Con los sueldos de hoy día es imposible ahorrar. Quien lo hace es porque, o gana mucha pasta, cosa poco frecuente hoy día, o es un "don miserias" de esos que viven a costa de los padres hasta pasados los cuarenta y no se gastan un duro ni aunque los maten.

Yo tengo un sueldo bastante decente para lo que se ve hoy día, no tengo vicios, no gasto casi nada en ocio, pago una letra de piso menor que un alquiler de los baratos, y aún así solo ahorro un 15-20% de mi sueldo. No me extraña que la mayoría de gente vaya con el agua al cuello.


----------



## especialista (29 Abr 2015)

Yo vivo en un local comerciAl De 20 metros2 de mi propiedad. Ahorro el 80% de lo que gano!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Abr 2015)

Lo importante es comer decentemente.

lo demas.. ir al cine, salir a cenar/comer fuera, salir de copas varios dias al mes, caprichos innecesarios que se puede pasar perfectamente sin ellos.

comprar ropa por capricho.. y muchas mas cosas totalmente prescincibles.

pero repito.. comer bien. una dieta variada y equilibrada es lo mas importante.

y por suerte, comer bien no cuesta tanto.

asi si que se puede ahorrar. lo que sea. pero si tiens un imprevisto, que no te pille sin blanca.


----------



## JM-PA (29 Abr 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> en pareja ganando 3000 entre los 2 se puede ahorrar 1000 y tener hipoteca 2 coches internet, seguros varios, 2 vacaciones/ año, ropa normal, dispositivos tecnológicos actuales, escapadas habituales y lo mas importante comida decente
> sin tener hijos, mascotas ni gastar mucho en tabaco/alcohol/drogas



Pongamos por caso un piso de lo más cutre en Madrid, precio 230.000 euros

En primer lugar debes tener un ahorro suficiente de unos 25.000 euros para la entrada de la hipoteca.

Si te comprometes a estar 30 años pagando por esta mierda:

piso en venta en calle blasco de garay. madrid

A un interés fijo del 3% (que es el interés fijo de mercado de las hipotecas)

Ya se van 977 euros al mes de hipoteca

Le quitamos también 1.000 de ahorro al mes

Ya solo contáis con 1.023 euros entre los dos para escaparos de ese puto zulo cada uno en su coche uno a comprar en Massimo Dutti y el otro a esquiar a la sierra


----------



## eloy_85 (29 Abr 2015)

JM-PA dijo:


> Pongamos por caso un piso de lo más cutre en Madrid, precio 230.000 euros
> 
> En primer lugar debes tener un ahorro suficiente de unos 25.000 euros para la entrada de la hipoteca.
> 
> ...



añade otros 1000€ de letra de un bugatti y ya tienes los 3000€


----------



## JM-PA (29 Abr 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> añade otros 1000€ de letra de un bugatti y ya tienes los 3000€



No hace falta un bugatti basta con este coche sencillo de segunda mano por 2.600 euros con 150.000 Km:

CITROEN C5 2.2 HDi SX Break en Málaga - Segundamano.es - 68132891

A 15.000 Km al año pongamos que le queda una vida útil de 5 años

Nos compramos 2 de estos después de la entrada de la hipoteca, eso son 5.200 euros a amortizar en 5 años, estaríamos gastando mensualmente:

Amortización 2 vehículos: 86,67 euros
Seguro al mes 2 vehículos: 58,33 euros aprox
Gasolina 2 vehículos: 200 euros al mes para ir a algún lado
Revisiones, impuestos, etc... 15 euros al mes
Multas 0 euros al mes (somos buenos ciudadanos)

Total al mes en coches: 360 euros redondos con 2 mierdas de coche


De los 1.023 euros que teníamos después de pagar el zulo, y ahorrar 1.000 euros ya solo nos quedan 663 euros para la pareja después de los 2 coches.

Con 663 euros al mes para 2 personas no se puede pagar internet, comer decente, ir dos veces de vacaciones, fumar algo pero poco, tener seguros varios (y menos de vida o salud).

Lo que tú tenías en mente era una pareja que ganaba 5.500 al mes entre los dos por lo menos


----------



## satu (30 Abr 2015)

especialista dijo:


> Yo vivo en un local comerciAl De 20 metros2 de mi propiedad. Ahorro el 80% de lo que gano!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




Ningun problema con eso? como te lo montas? alguna visita o aviso de algun tipo?

Interesa, podrias poner unas fotos y hablar un poco del precio y gastos. 
Daria para un hilo interesante


----------



## especialista (30 Abr 2015)

satu dijo:


> Ningun problema con eso? como te lo montas? alguna visita o aviso de algun tipo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En este hilo he puesto cosillas del local!
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=635715

Fotos no te voy a poner por que no me quiero jugar que alguien sepa donde es!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk.

gastos 100e de comunidad al año, no llega!

Luego la electricidad y ya!

Mi local tiene 2 puertas. una da al portal interior, la otra es la tipica verja que da a la calle! eso me da mucha ventaja. cuando tengo que hacer la colada, salgo con una maleta con ruedas por la verja y camino 300 metros hasta la lavanderia. meto la maleta con la ropa limpia y luego ya entro por el portal. si alguien va a entrar en el portal a la vez que yo tiro para alante y luego vuelvo, en el porta solo hay 8 vecinos. asi no saben ni que vivo alli! entro y salgo y tal pero me ven pocas veces. nunca me han preguntdo, antes lo utilizaba de almacen y ya me veian entrar y salir esporadicamentea,


----------



## glacierre (30 Abr 2015)

Yo ahorro el 70% de mi sueldo cada mes, no tener coche ya es un pico.


----------



## Rocker (30 Abr 2015)

Yo no tengo coche porque tengo buen transporte. Y prefiero ahorrar, los coches se deprecian pronto, y el dinero ahorrado lo prefiero disfrutar en viajes. La empresa tb. me paga bono transporte.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (30 Abr 2015)

Ganar un pastizal.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Abr 2015)

viviendo del aire...ahí si que ahorrareis, pequeñines...


----------



## eloy_85 (10 May 2015)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Con los sueldos de hoy día es imposible ahorrar. Quien lo hace es porque, o gana mucha pasta, cosa poco frecuente hoy día, o es un "don miserias" de esos que viven a costa de los padres hasta pasados los cuarenta y no se gastan un duro ni aunque los maten.
> 
> Yo tengo un sueldo bastante decente para lo que se ve hoy día, no tengo vicios, no gasto casi nada en ocio, pago una letra de piso menor que un alquiler de los baratos, y aún así solo ahorro un 15-20% de mi sueldo. No me extraña que la mayoría de gente vaya con el agua al cuello.



la actual sociedad nos ha igualado en gastos.
hoy en día un tieso y alguien con cierto poder adquisitivo tienen el mismo coche, el mismo smartphone, la misma ropa, etc. Luego uno no tiene para comer a partir del día 15 y el otro tiene un determinado "colchón" guardado.

Antes, probablemente heredado de la mentalidad de postguerra y de la gente del campo, se trataba de tener una seguridad económica primero, y un tren de gastos acorde a los ingresos, después.

---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 23:09 ----------




JM-PA dijo:


> No hace falta un bugatti basta con este coche sencillo de segunda mano por 2.600 euros con 150.000 Km:
> 
> CITROEN C5 2.2 HDi SX Break en Málaga - Segundamano.es - 68132891
> 
> ...



voy a hacer esta cuenta de la vieja de rapidez, si me dejo cosas me avisáis

400 hipoteca/ alquiler + comunidad
350 comida
150 gasóil
120 fijo + Internet fibra 100Mb + 2 líneas móviles + movistar tv
075 prorrateo de seguros 2 coches 1 casa 
150 prorrateo de impuestos : sellos coches, catastro (si procede), declaración irpf 
120 proveedores : agua, luz , gas
030 mantenimiento preventivo coches y casa
080 prorrateo ropa y regalos

1475 subtotal 

todavía quedan 525 para lo que se me haya olvidado y ocio + los famosos 1000€ / mensuales de ahorro.
Aún hay otros aprox. 4800€ / anuales de las pagas extra (xq no son completas) para vacaciones, ayuda a escapadas, regalos, incremento de ahorro, pegarse la fiesta padre, etc. 

todo gasto tal como que se rompe el frigorífico después de 37 siglos o el coche después de dar 3 vueltas al cuentakm, se saca del ahorro. No se paga ni un puto duro en trampas.


----------



## satu (11 May 2015)

especialista dijo:


> En este hilo he puesto cosillas del local!
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/635715-pensando-retirarme-a-40-a.html
> 
> Fotos no te voy a poner por que no me quiero jugar que alguien sepa donde es!!
> ...



Cuentanos mas cosas, me interesaria algo asi pero donde pueda meter el coche y hacerle cosas.


----------



## JM-PA (11 May 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> 400 hipoteca/ alquiler + comunidad
> 350 comida
> 150 gasóil
> 120 fijo + Internet fibra 100Mb + 2 líneas móviles + movistar tv
> ...





¿400 al mes de alquiler entre lo dos o cada uno? 

Pregunto porque si es entre los dos podría dormir cada uno en su coche para que cupieran los 80 euros de ropa al mes en la casa.


----------



## eloy_85 (12 May 2015)

JM-PA dijo:


> ¿400 al mes de alquiler entre lo dos o cada uno?
> 
> Pregunto porque si es entre los dos podría dormir cada uno en su coche para que cupieran los 80 euros de ropa al mes en la casa.



incluida comunidad y en capital de provincia. con garaje y piscina. obra nueva.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (13 May 2015)

-Independizandose a partir de los 30-35 o 40 en funcion de la situacion personal(Resumiendo no gastar un duro en vivienda a ser posible sobre todo si vivis en lugares tipo ciudad con vuestros padres).
Esto ayuda a tener estudios superiores y haber hecho alguna inversion inclusive, en otros casos a ahorrar facilmente 100.000 euros si se ha tenido empleo de continuo (En España dificil xD).

-Mirar la pela los fines de semana , no os digo mi cifra que me pongo como limite habitual porque corresponde que soy estudiante y me dejan arruniado pagandome los estudios, pero a ver para no asustaros no mas de 20 euros el finde y si puede ser menos mejor.
(mirar ofertas a saco y tenerse fichados los sitios asequibles, no pillar varios platos sino tipico que llene o tipica hamburguesa que llene ).
El cine con alguna oferta de turno o unos billares o comida de no mas de 10 pavos , el resto hacer deporte o visita low cost a algun lugar o algun hobbie de turno.
Huir de discotecas (bueno a las tias les salen gratis , vosotras haced lo que querais pero os estropeais timpanos y los ojos con esas luces y los mejores tios jamas los encontrareis en discotecas, ahi solo van canis y gente desesperada).

-No ir con mujeres o jovencitas o similares que os arruinen saliendo ni nada, cada uno paga su parte y fuera , los pagafantas deben ser ricos o imbeciles porque sino no me lo explico xD, dicen en algunos lugares y gente que va a esos lugares de señoritas de pago que sale mas barato que una novia o mujer :: (debe dar miedo las novias o mujeres de algunos xD, aunque viendo lo que veo los findes me lo creo)
(Os aconsejaria a las feminas pero en España creo que no hace falta ya sabeis cuidar bien de vosotras por lo visto y sacarle las pelas a los imbeciles de turno).

-No tener familia antes de los 30-35 años 

-Huir de las costumbres de las ciudades (hacer tipicas cosas de gente de ciudad en una ciudad es caro, si podeis iros a los sitios publicos, a parques a ver edificios desde fuera, dias gratis de museos , mirar centros comerciales y similares).
Aqui envidio a la gente que vive al lado del campo, montaña y playas , la de cosas gratis que pueden hacer , tan solo cn comprarse 4 cachivaches de segunda mano :XX:

-Coches siempre de segunda mano mejor si tienen 10-15 años al menos y preguntad a gurus del automovil (si se vive en gran ciudad NO se aconseja coche ya que es carisimo pagar plazas de garaje o zonas azules de turno o de residente), sino tirar de transporte publico + bici.
*Limitarse en kms todo lo posible.
**Añadir GLP en coches gasolina e intentar respetar los limites de velocidad y conduccion modo ahorro todo lo posible (por incorporarse a autopista o adelantar no pasa nada por subir a rpms de potencia maxima reduciendo , le viene bien al motor si esta en tempe optima ).

-Vacaciones: A ser posible ir con familiares o amigos , siempre sale mas a cuenta que solo , comer fuera estando de vacaciones es lo mas caro asi que mercadona y hacerse uno la comida.
(las vacaciones de esqui son para ricos , si os mola mucho eso como mucho iros un finde de oferton y con esquies de segunda mano ,si teneis cerca alguna estaciona 100-200 kms pues intentais esquiar media jornada y llevaros bocatas .
Si teneis pueblo aprovechadlo, reconstruir casas viejas que valen 2 duros sale a cuenta y se pagan pocos gastos u otros tendran de familiares.
Siempre en territorio español , al extranjero se va a por trabajo o por estudios siempre que salga mejor la opcion no para gastar!(tambien para hacer business).

-Gastad lo minimo de lo minimo y rodearos de gente de confianza , pasad del resto , no merecen la pena o actuad (es triste pero este pais la mitad tiene bots prosistema o que tiran piedras contra su propio tejado, hay demasiado borrego y demasiado que va a su bola)

-Tecnologia: PCs por piezas de sobremesa(ahora aguantan 5 años o mas sin quedarse obsoletos), los telefonos moviles chollos porque los smartphone petan a los 2-3 años nunca un iphone .

-Llamadas e internet: Compartir internet con alguien y pepephone para llamar lo minimo , nada de tarifa 3G, wifi everywhere.

-Conviene ir a un gym+ piscina, nos mantendremos en forma y ahorraremos en agua caliente y posibles lesiones (gasto casi 0 de agua caliente xD).

-En un futuro ir en coches electricos y vivir en pueblecitos o urbas donde las viviendas seran baratas, podremos hacer instalaciones electricas a lo pirata camufladas de renovables y nuestras gallinas y huerta propia nos ahorraran dinero , eso ademas de caldera de biomasa que valga de los restos de leña que recojais para la calefaccion del monte , creo que sera un metodo antisistema y luego si quereis un interceptor V8 en el garaje para acojonar por la ciudad a burocratas y politicos chorizos pues tambien comprais uno y lo alimentais con gasolina sintetica :XX:, eso para el postureo del finde semana , hasta los canis se haran pipi encima :XX:

***Para irse a metodos madmaxistas burbujistas visitad ciertos hilos.



avioneti dijo:


> Se ahorra ganando mas, quien gane 426 e por mucho libro americano que lea y le diga que destine un 10% y lo meta a interes compuesto...va seguir siendo pobre.
> 
> Hay que buscar mas fuentes de ingresos, no solo el trabajo habitual, chollos, inversiones, mininegocios, etc.



Siempre hay metodos pero es cierto que con 426 euros que es una cantidad que la llamo de paga de NINI ::, porque es la paga mensual que deben tener.
Con eso solo sobrevive la gente mayor que no tiene apenas gastos ni calefaccion como pasa en los pueblos , que se criaron en la posguerra y aprovechan la comida y la obtienen economica.
Y que su ocio es bastante asequible.

Incluso hasta casi 800 euros es que tendrias que vivir al lado y vivir con tus padres para ahorrar algo sino se te va.

Luego gente independizada para ahorrar mejor si gana desde 1500 mes y con familia ::, miedo me da si no tienen la vivienda pagada.


**El que este con cierta edad y haya perdido todo que se busque medios para declararse en riesgo de exclusion social, para demandar a alguna empresa de negreros pero de las grandes a lo rollo subcontratacion y vais al medico despues (sobran empresas asi os saldra alguna lesion , estres u otras mierdas facilmente ergo blanco y en botella) y ahi a ver si hay paguita a eso le llamo karma igual que puteas a una persona esa persona debe devolver el daño.
Pedir y pedir y volver a pedir en la calle que se saca mas que currando , aunque sea vendiendo pañuelos y diciendo que teneis 10 hijos aunque sea mentira .
(He conocido tantisima maldad e idiotez que sinceramente o a otros les sobrara dinero que teneis que pensar asi medio pais estaba robando a la otra mitad con sus ideas o decisiones , ergo recuperais lo que os robaron es triste pero es la realidad y es un metodo con el que no haces daño a nadie).


----------



## eloy_85 (13 May 2015)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



tus conclusiones:

estar solo y a oscuras (que gastas menos)
huir las fiestas, gente, eventos (por si te piden)
no comer y beber poco. (pero, solo los días pares)
no follar en 3 vidas.

no te das cuenta que todo lo que significa ahorrar debe ser guardando una calidad de vida aceptable o notable. que lo más barato es pegarse un tiro, que un cartucho vale 5 duros?

Cómo una persona adulta va a tirar con 20€ un fin de semana entero? eso es ser un muerto de hambre que no tiene más remedio que joderse
ni entras a garitos, ni vas a fiestas, ni conciertos, ni de tapas, ni te tomas copas, ni vas a cenas. lo dicho, un arrastrao. No digo que un finde no salgas y no te gastas mucho, pero por norma tener ese tope... 

A los que piensan así siempre les pregunto, ¿nunca en tu vida vas a invitar a nadie? A un copa, jarra a cenar. Ya no digo pareja, si no un colega. Porque sí. 

Y luego las vacaciones. Ir al mercadona. :: Se pueden hacer escapadillas en plan "tira que te va" Pero a los adultos que les sale bello púbico, no tienen ya pañales ni su madre les deja la ropa que se tienen que poner al día siguiente planchada encima de la camita, y encima si arrastras familia, el concepto vacaciones puede incluir estar una puta semana/quincena, etc librando de comprar, cocinar, fregar, etc. Claro que el que no ha hecho esto en su vida, igual le parece divertido.

Mira que le doy valor al dinero, pero esa mentalidad de querer ser el más rico del cementerio no la concibo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (13 May 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> tus conclusiones:
> 
> estar solo y a oscuras (que gastas menos)
> huir las fiestas, gente, eventos (por si te piden)
> ...



Mentalidad de supervivencia y alcanzar la dignidad algun dia y no ser parte de la gente que va camino de acabar bajo un puente o sin evolucionar en su puta vida del sustrato mierda bajo español donde encima la gnete se tira piedras entre ellos ...

Joder 20 euros era tirar la casa por la ventana mi limite son 10  y estando en el pueblo incluso bajo de 5 por debajo :XX:

Pagate unos estudios que valen como un bmw nuevo tipo 320D y luego me dices... que sacrificios son necesarios.

Con los salarios actuales es lo que hay ni mas ni menos, todo lo que mencionas tampoco me hace especialmente feliz ni me quita cabreos ni similares.
Si tuviera pasta haria mas deportes carillos , es lo unico que me da pena o iria a los karts al menos 1 vez al mes o meteria algun pepino de coche en el Jarama.
Para otros necesitaria una casa en la playa (donde guardar la tabla de windsurf, la canoa, y similares).

Respecto a la comida hacersela da trabajo pero en EEUU que no tenia a mis padres y tenia que volar a diario le aseguro que a pesar de sentirlo como un trabajo y no tener a veces mas que 30 mins utiles de estar en la playa o ir a la piscina del gym de turno , nada mas ese ambiente y hacer algo que queria y rodeado de positivismo y cochazos y no cultura de mierda era la hostia.
Y me dio pena no tener mas tiempo para estar mas en la playa o hacer mas deportes alli o no poder pillar una tabla de body board por que iba en moto .

Comer fuera sale caro , solo lo haria si me sobra y aun asi es dificil respetar una dieta equilibrada y sana y buscar comidas que te gusten.
Las unicas veces que lo he visto eran ofertones que incluia el hotel de turno u ofertones del mismo por debajo de los 10 euros y eso porque iba con la familia sino nada.

En EEUU sali a cenar fuera 2 dias, un dia porcion o porciones de pizza 5 dolares y otro un japones me deje 18 dolares :: (eso si el show que hizo el samurai con la comida fue epico).

Aparte de deportes o velocidad o volar, pues digamos que los coches es otra pasion asi que prefiero tener un M5 de segundas para los findes (no lo tengo) que comer en restaurantes de lujo , las emociones reales valen su peso en oro, solo que en Madrid te sacan un ojo de la cara por un forfait o irte a los karts sin oferta o similares.

Lo de als tias pues eso a quien le sobre pasta, vosotros seguid de pagafantas que una que merezca la pena valdra tantisimo que debereis pedir hipoteca para salir a cenar con ella.
(En la playa creo que es donde menos dan por culo las tias , porque no hay opciones de gastar mucho xD y casi todo es gratis y ademas es donde son de mas nivel  y hacen deporte y se cuidan).

Pero vamos tambien hay tias normales que no tiran su casa por la borda y hasta estan bien y tienen estudios.
Normalmente gnete que se ha tirado años estudiando o invirtiendo o arriesgando tiene una mentalidad madura.

Y refieriendome a pueblos o playas sabes que no necesitas apenas dinero para ser feliz en esos medios?
COn comprarte cacharros de segunda mano para el deporte en la playa y en el pueblo tener hobbies a saco y algun cacharro como un paramotor , aviones de aeromodelismo, bicis , algun kart cross y demases hoigan para que necesitar mas cosas 

Pero joder que puse 20 euros el finde, en Madrid bien mirado da para 2 dias salir a cenar y 1 partida de billar!!! Si eso os parece poco ::

El que pretenda gastar a todo tren que sepa que 700-1000 euros se le iran cada mes de su nomina que no supera eso, quien viva independizado lo raro que pueda permitirse si quiera pedir una cerveza o refresco en el bar de al lado ni una vez por semana.

Y si las partidas que he puesto es donde mas se quema dinero , y ojo yo el coche porque me se todos los metodos forococheros para gastar lo minimo sino seria considerado una ruina sobre todo nuevos y de esos que tienen averias pfff menuda ruina.

De las ciudades lo mejor la banda ancha de internet para viciar a videojuegos online un par de horas cada semana y tener tarifa plana para ir al centro deportivo de turno a diario .

(a mi eso ya me parecen lujos incluido poder salir algun dia no hay que olvidar que estamos en la posguerra moderna, y hay gente que no puede hacer NI ESO, o irse de vacaciones lo considero un lujo sobre todo poder ir a la playa o tener pueblo a donde ir la desconexion via antiestres via deporte o via tranquilidad y perderte con la bici no tiene precio , la gnete si lo hiciera serian personas normales ).

Hablo de comer sin andar con la teoria de algunos burbujistas rollo teorias de pueblo de solo alimentos tipo legumbres y similares y encima repetir las sobras xD , aunque no nos iriamos a platos de lujo solamente como lujo aconsejo salmon 1 dia por semana o el atun o la carne en condiciones (pollo, pavo, cerdo, ternera y cazar alguna perdiz el que sepa o atropellarla con el coche si teneis la suerte :XX::XX.

Cultivar la mente tambien es punto fundamental, gracias a internet no es dificil, ademas podemos elegir cosas que no nos enseñaban en la mierda educaicon publica española, cosas de tipo mas cientifico y util para saber lo que de verdad importa.
Es mas hay noches que prefiero debatir en foros teorias sobre lo que sea, en la vida real me cuesta encontrar gente que tenga un nivel minimo para poder hablar de algo de eso la gente por desgracia sigue patrones de conducta y al rebaño y no piensa por si mismo, que no tienen que pensar lo mismo pero cojnes elaborate tu propia critica sobre todo segun tus preferencias.
(Por eso suelo decir eso de habra mucho universitario en España pero jamas los contrataria si tuviese empresa, son inutiles y si pasaron fue por tener discos duros por cabeza y poco mas porque de razonamiento carecen)

No obstante cada uno que haga lo que quiera que es lo que debe hacer, yo paso de tener el tipo de vida de un español medio, es deprimente y cara y de muy baja calidad.

PD y a veces copmpensa no currar en segun que trabajos y por eso es bueno acostumbrarse a bajo nivel de vida por si nos tiramos años sin currar que es lo normal en este pais o temporalidad, etc porque lo que vas a perder en salud en ese trabajo no compensa la mierda de ocio que te planteas, todavia si me dijeras que tienes modelos como novias y tienes un 911 GT3 para salir los findes y a todo tren diria ok, pero poca gente puede permitires eso.
Y deberiamos saber como vivir con lo minimo posible ante el futuro mad max que nos espera , jope con las renovables, reciclar e impresoras 3d y coches electricos podriamos ser felices con poco dinero e independientes del sistema.


----------



## JM-PA (23 May 2015)

Entrando en la cuestión de cómo ahorrar y no cuánto dejo aquí unas ideas:

1. El domingo preparar una o dos ollas de algo barato y que dure unos días para comer durante la semana como: lentejas, fabada, ensalada de arroz, gazpacho, ragut, ensalada de garbanzos, tortilla de patatas, croquetas con las sobras...el trabajo que dediques no te lo van a pagar pero te lo vas a ahorrar en comprar por ahí y tu trabajo para tí de momento no lleva impuestos. Puedes ahorrarte unos 100 euros al mes con esta sencilla costumbre.

2. Coche: Hazte socio de una empresa de alquiler de vehículos por horas (blue move, respiro, avancar...) alquílalo solo para necesidades como hacer la compra y si lo usas para escaparte el fin de semana, anuncia tu viaje en bla bla car. Esta opción puede suponer un ahorro frente a tener coche pero solo si tu coche no lo necesitas para uso diario.

3. Piso: Alquila piso interior y cerca del trabajo como para poder ir andando en 15 minutos y poder comer en casa. Podrías pagar unos 100 euros menos de alquiler, cuando tu cuerpo pida luz bajas y das un paseo.

4. Muebles, mejor si el piso está totalmente vacío, compras unos muebles de segunda mano en pikeando y cuando ya te puedas permitir mudarte a un sitio mejor pones de nuevo todos los muebles a la venta en pikeando o negocias con el dueño que se quede los muebles a cambio de perdonarte un mes de alquiler. 

5. Vacaciones: Frecuenta los pueblos y aléjate de las ciudades, si puedes subarréndale tu piso a alguien esos días. El cante y baile regional reemplaza perfectamente al carísimo mundo de la noche. 


6. Cenar fuera: Elige días raros y buenas ofertas. Los fines de semana invita a tus amigos a cenar a tu casa. 

7. Ropa: No compres si no es en las rebajas, dedica un día entero a las rebajas con 300 euros y la mentalidad de un inversor y mantente alejado de las tiendas de ropa en los siguientes 6 meses.

Evita: Taxis, aviones, gimnasios, masajes, discotecas, cosméticos caros.



Haciendo todo esto puedes ahorrar bastante yo diría que con unos ingresos de 1.500 euros netos y viviendo en pareja podéis ahorrar 400 euros al mes cada uno salvo algunos meses (bodas, bautizos, comuniones, navidades y vacaciones)


----------



## Fernando francisco (24 May 2015)

Pues yo ganando 1350 euros al mes conseguía ahorrar 500 euros al mes eso pagando taxis al trabajo je eran 7-8 euros por viaje gracias a eso ahorre cerca de 40.000 euros en seis años y me compre una casa de 85.000 euros impuestos incluidos,mi padre me ayudo con 15.000 euros pero también gaste 5.000 euros en un coche y le preste a mi hermana 9.000,en definitiva pago 390 euros al mes de hipoteca y son solo 10 años conseguí un préstamo buenísimo del Santander en el que apenas pago intereses

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 23:31 ----------

Y eso viajando varias veces al año a Tenerife a disfrutar allí y gastando en mis caprichos a mi no me ha costado tanto ahorrar y hacerme con el chollo ese


----------



## JM-PA (25 May 2015)

Sueldo 1.350,00 
Taxis -280,00 
Ahorro 40 mil en 6 años -555,56 
Hipoteca -390,00 
5000 euros coche ahorrados en 6 años -32,50 
Ahorrado en 6 años para préstamo a tu hermana al mes -125,00 
*Subtotal	* -33,06 

Comida ?
Suministros ?
Ropa ?
Viajes a Tenerife ?
*Subtotal* ?


----------



## Fernando francisco (26 May 2015)

me explique mal,lo de los 500 euros los ahorraba cuando vivía con mis padres así que no pagaba hipoteca cuando eso,por lo demás también cobro pagas extras y productividad que es bastante así que no me costo nada ahorrar y darme mis caprichos,supuse que el que abrió el post se refería a que no podía hacer eso aun viviendo con sus padres,suponía que cuando esta trabajando alguien siendo joven aprovecha pa ahorrar y luego comprar una vivienda


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

Consejo número 1 si quieres ahorrar: no tengas novia.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ago 2022)

A ver si llegan los lonchafinistas del foro. Mientras, te voy dando unos consejitos para ahorrar:

1. Vivir en casa heredada. Te ahorras hipotecas y alquileres.
2. Comprar sólo lo necesario para sobrevivir: comida, jabón, ropa, calzado, etc. que necesites. A ser posible, todo de oferta o rebaja.
3. Comer comida sana en casa.
4. No fumar, ni beber alcohol, ni drogarse.
5. No ir de bares, restaurantes, discotecas, ni nada parecido.
6. Ir al parque/playa/montaña como afición en tu tiempo libre, a leerte algún libro prestado de la biblioteca pública de tu zona. Visita museos públicos. Todo eso sale gratis. Y te llevas algo de comer y beber en tu mochila o bolso desde tu casa.
7. Si quieres socializar, invita a tus amigos a tu casa, o ve tu a las casas de tus amigos.
8. No pagues netflix, hbo, movistar tv y demás mierdas. No pagues tarifa de internet en el teléfono, ni tarifa móvil típica de llamadas y tal. Usa recarga y roba wifi. Compra el pc o portátil de oferta. Descarga las cosas gratis con torrent, emule, mega o cualquier método de descarga gratuito. Mírate las pelis y series online, si no quieres descargar nada.
9. No compres nada caro, salvo que sea absolutamente necesario. Ej: se te rompe la nevera y necesitas una nueva. Si no es algo urgente y puede esperar, aguarda a las ofertas y rebajas.
10. Si quieres algún capricho, como algo excepcional de un día, procura que sean cosas que valgan céntimos, del rastro, o de los chinos. Compra de segunda mano si es necesario. Por ejemplo, a mí me gusta coleccionar pegatinas y suelen valer 50 céntimos la lámina en los chinos. También es fácil encontrar videojuegos en tiendas de segunda mano por 5 €. Los libros en el rastro están a 1 €.
11. Y lo más importante: nada de coches, motos, patinetes y su puta madre. Caminar y transporte público. Esto no es posible si vives en un lugar mal comunicado, por lo que sé perfectamente que algunos no os podéis permitir no tener vehículo privado. Yo soy de las que tarda 1 hora y media o 2 horas en ir y volver de los supermercados porque voy caminando y están todos a tomar por culo


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

oreka dijo:


> Hay que ahorrar en epoca de vacas gordas para cuando lleguen las vacas flacas. Hay mucho manirroto que da igual lo que cobren, nunca van a ahorrar.



ÑEEEEEEEEC.... ERROR

En época de vacas gordas lo que hay que hacer es invertir de manera inteligente. Crear unos futuros ingresos que generen riqueza antes que tener el dinero parado en el banco.


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Ago 2022)

Es que quien cobre una miseria (el SMI) no puede ahorrar. Dedica gran parte de su salario a lo básico, y si eso sube... no tiene margen.

La gente que cobra "bien" puede gastar en mejor alimentación, y aún así le sobra para ahorro, inversiones, lujos varios, etc. Si sube lo básico... le afecta poco porque lo que dedica a comida y así es una parte mínima de su salario. Si gastas 600€ en comida y cobras 4000€, que te suba a 1000€ dificilmente te supondrá un problema. Si gastas 600€ y cobras 1200€ y la comida te sube a 1000€... tienes un problema.

Igualmente si tienes un prestamo a un interés fijo (prestamo para una reforma, para el coche, o incluso una hipoteca a interés fijo) vas a pagar siempre lo mismo de eso, así que la inflación lo que hace es "erosionar" esa cuota si el salario también sube, aunque sea poco.


----------



## Smoker (28 Ago 2022)

StartingOver dijo:


> Se habla de tener un colchon, de ir acumulando un dinero para los imprevistos y para la entrada de la casa para cuando estas sean por fin asequibles, etc. Pero como ahorrar con lo bajos que estan los salarios y lo caro que esta todo? Porque si, ahorrar se puede ahorrar, pero ahorrando unos pocos cientos de euros al mes, que yo creo que es lo maximo que la clase obrerar puede ahorrar, y aun a costa de muchas privaciones, pues no vas a ningun lado, porque ese dinero no se acumula, pasaran decadas y aun no tendras nada de nada.
> 
> Es mas, todo el mundo que conozco que presume de ahorros, si les preguntas bien y son sinceros al final te revelan que heredason un dinerillo de sus tias, abuelos o padres. Aqui ahorrar ahorrar lo hicieron los mayores y nosotros, el que tenga suerte, nos caera algo. Pero nosotros, ahorrar lo que es ahorrar, amigos mios, muy poquito.
> 
> ...



Si no eres troll, pon salario y gastos


----------



## asiqué (28 Ago 2022)

Yo inverti mi pasta en mi piso, ahora el ahorro es tener mi zulo pagado a base de trabajar como un cabron, 4 ventas y 5 compras de pisos.
Compraba y arreglaba yo lass cosas mientras vivia y vendia con beneficio, y lo mismo en el siguiente.
Como un segundo trabajo mas.

Ahorro en marquitis, no uso apenas nada de marca, ahora mismo ropa de marca solo tengo botas chiruca y unas asic patriot de outlet x 40€.

Mi casa la arreglo yo, cuando algo se rompe yo lo arreglo, arregle hasta la caldera de un piso. Pero cosas de riesgo no, como instalacion de gas o fontaneria compleja.

No fumo, no bebo.

Y la mayor ayuda;
naci con gustos paco y lonchafinistas;
soy mas feliz con un pintxo de tortilla de patata que con un solomillo.


Todo lo compro estilo paco; primero ahorro y luego compro. Nada de financiar.

Mi unica deuda es la permanencia de internec.


Tambien admito que tengo un oficio que se paga muy bien


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (28 Ago 2022)

Apostando al Madriz Siempre, en Liga y Chempions !!!

Un 70% de Ganancias Seguras !!

Apuestas 1, si ganas 0,30 o 0,40% te Guardas esas Ganancias y vuelves apostar el 1 Repetidas veces durante toda la Temporada !

Partidos que veas muy dificiles, no Apuestes, como contra el Barsa !!

Ganansias Seguras Hamijo !!!


----------



## pulgarcitoo (28 Ago 2022)

Yo si ahorro y tengo un sueldo normal pero claro la clave está en los gastos. 
Yo por ej tengo una mania que es sacar todo nada más cobrar y dejar para la comunidad e internet fibra etc y algo mas sobre 100-200 y lo otro va a una caja todo el taco... Suelo sacar sobre 1100 y va para un cofre y voy cojiendo de 50 en 50.
También es verdad que mis gastos son luz agua comunidad gasoil internet y poco más lo estándar por que el piso lo pagué y ese gasto se nota muchisimo, coche pagado moto pagada. 
No novia no trabaja y no pasa nada cuando encuentre algo un sueldo integro lo ahooramos sin tocarlo mes al mes. 
Todos los finde de semana salimos me tomo mis cervezas tapas etc no me privo de nada. 
Compartinos coche en el kurro hay meses que ni toco el coche .


----------



## frankie83 (28 Ago 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Se ahorra ganando mas



Si alguien elige ser obrero, ya está, juego terminado. No hay más


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> Yo si ahorro y tengo un sueldo normal pero claro la clave está en los gastos.
> Yo por ej tengo una mania que es sacar todo nada más cobrar y dejar para la comunidad e internet fibra etc y algo mas sobre 100-200 y lo otro va a una caja todo el taco... Suelo sacar sobre 1100 y va para un cofre y voy cojiendo de 50 en 50.
> También es verdad que mis gastos son luz agua comunidad gasoil internet y poco más lo estándar por que el piso lo pagué y ese gasto se nota muchisimo, coche pagado moto pagada.
> No novia no trabaja y no pasa nada cuando encuentre algo un sueldo integro lo ahooramos sin tocarlo mes al mes.
> ...



Claro, es que si tienes casa pagada cambia todo. No sé qué edad tienes y el tipo de casa que te has comprado. Yo estoy ahorrando todo lo que puedo. Lonchafinismo premium, aunque debo decir que a veces me mata el lonchafinismo. No tengo pareja, así que vivo solo lejos de mi ciudad por trabajo, así que toca pagar alquiler, bastante asequible, pero lo suficiente para trastocarme todo. Para ahorrar al menos 800 euros al mes más pagas extras, me estoy privando de montón de cosas, y no veas lo que cuesta. Tener casa pagada como tú, lo cambia todo. Enhorabuena por ello.


----------



## urano (28 Ago 2022)

StartingOver dijo:


> Se habla de tener un colchon, de ir acumulando un dinero para los imprevistos y para la entrada de la casa para cuando estas sean por fin asequibles, etc. Pero como ahorrar con lo bajos que estan los salarios y lo caro que esta todo? Porque si, ahorrar se puede ahorrar, pero ahorrando unos pocos cientos de euros al mes, que yo creo que es lo maximo que la clase obrerar puede ahorrar, y aun a costa de muchas privaciones, pues no vas a ningun lado, porque ese dinero no se acumula, pasaran decadas y aun no tendras nada de nada.
> 
> Es mas, todo el mundo que conozco que presume de ahorros, si les preguntas bien y son sinceros al final te revelan que heredason un dinerillo de sus tias, abuelos o padres. Aqui ahorrar ahorrar lo hicieron los mayores y nosotros, el que tenga suerte, nos caera algo. Pero nosotros, ahorrar lo que es ahorrar, amigos mios, muy poquito.
> 
> ...



Inflación en el 2015


----------



## pulgarcitoo (28 Ago 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Claro, es que si tienes casa pagada cambia todo. No sé qué edad tienes y el tipo de casa que te has comprado. Yo estoy ahorrando todo lo que puedo. Lonchafinismo premium, aunque debo decir que a veces me mata el lonchafinismo. No tengo pareja, así que vivo solo lejos de mi ciudad por trabajo, así que toca pagar alquiler, bastante asequible, pero lo suficiente para trastocarme todo. Para ahorrar al menos 800 euros al mes más pagas extras, me estoy privando de montón de cosas, y no veas lo que cuesta. Tener casa pagada como tú, lo cambia todo. Enhorabuena por ello.



La verdad es que no te lo voy a negar la cosa cambia bastante. Yo cuando estube trabajando en otra ciudad estube de alquiler y se va una parte muy importante.
Planteate lo de sacar la pasta y guardarla en una caja como yo xej es como que cuando ves el taco y vas kitando y ves como bajaa te cortas más.
Ahora xej estoy ahorrando para de a qui a un año poner placas solares en el techo de mi terraza. Soy del sur y aquí el sol está a la orden del dia. Creo que irá sobre 4-5 mil euros. Pero claro es para bajar las facturas.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> La verdad es que no te lo voy a negar la cosa cambia bastante. Yo cuando estube trabajando en otra ciudad estube de alquiler y se va una parte muy importante.
> Planteate lo de sacar la pasta y guardarla en una caja como yo xej es como que cuando ves el taco y vas kitando y ves como bajaa te cortas más.
> Ahora xej estoy ahorrando para de a qui a un año poner placas solares en el techo de mi terraza. Soy del sur y aquí el sol está a la orden del dia. Creo que irá sobre 4-5 mil euros. Pero claro es para bajar las facturas.



Sí, es que lo de la caja es una forma de darte cuenta de lo que gastas, porque hay gente que ni mira y no se entera, como si el banco fuera un fondo sin fin. Yo miro bastante mi cuenta del banco, que es un poco como lo que haces tú, y me voy dando cuenta de lo que gasto y lo que no y de que tengo que ahorrar tanto dinero al mes sí o sí. Y me corto lo que haga falta, aveces tanto que casi me desangro jaja


----------



## Gusman (28 Ago 2022)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> Yo si ahorro y tengo un sueldo normal pero claro la clave está en los gastos.
> Yo por ej tengo una mania que es sacar todo nada más cobrar y dejar para la comunidad e internet fibra etc y algo mas sobre 100-200 y lo otro va a una caja todo el taco... Suelo sacar sobre 1100 y va para un cofre y voy cojiendo de 50 en 50.
> También es verdad que mis gastos son luz agua comunidad gasoil internet y poco más lo estándar por que el piso lo pagué y ese gasto se nota muchisimo, coche pagado moto pagada.
> No novia no trabaja y no pasa nada cuando encuentre algo un sueldo integro lo ahooramos sin tocarlo mes al mes.
> ...



Tu no novia se te va a llevar el cofre lleno de billetes de 50 en cuanto empiece a cobrar. De nada..


----------



## Gusman (28 Ago 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Sí, es que lo de la caja es una forma de darte cuenta de lo que gastas, porque hay gente que ni mira y no se entera, como si el banco fuera un fondo sin fin. Yo miro bastante mi cuenta del banco, que es un poco como lo que haces tú, y me voy dando cuenta de lo que gasto y lo que no y de que tengo que ahorrar tanto dinero al mes sí o sí. Y me corto lo que haga falta, aveces tanto que casi me desangro jaja



Y la inflacion se come tus sacrificios. Muy bien pensado.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y la inflacion se come tus sacrificios. Muy bien pensado.



Mi dinero va a ir a la entrada de una vivienda, si quiero vivienda no me queda otra que ahorrar para tener entrada. De todas formas, a mí que más me da que los precios de la comida, gasolina y electricidad aumenten, si mi ahorro va a ir íntegro a la compra de una vivienda. La vivienda va a bajar de aquí a un tiempo por la crisis que se avecina. Y en cualquier caso, yo quiero una VPO, por ello voy a luchar


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (28 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Yo inverti mi pasta en mi piso, ahora el ahorro es tener mi zulo pagado a base de trabajar como un cabron, 4 ventas y 5 compras de pisos.
> Comprava arrdglaba yo lasmcosas mientras vivia y vendia con beneficio, y lo mismo en el siguiente.
> Como un segundo trabajo mas.
> 
> ...



Edad?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Ago 2022)

Vendo cursos de trading por 5K


----------



## asiqué (28 Ago 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Edad?



35


----------

